# Webserver...



## Yugi-Bitpage (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo leude,

Ich habe auf meinem root ein Webserver installt /var/www/. Alles schön und gut aber es lässt sich nicht öffnen , und dazu möchte ich dem ordner noch mysql und ftp zufuegen.


Hab nur kein Schimmer wieder hat wer nen Tut oder kann mirs machen oder sonst was 

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## imweasel (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

was lässt sich nicht öffenen? 
Wenn du einen oder auch zwei Ordner hinzufügen willst, dann versuch es mit *mkdir ORDNERNAME* innerhalb deines DocumentRoot.

Wenn du wissen willst wie du deinen Apache konfigurieren kannst, solltest du mal einen Blick auf die Apache-Homepage werfen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juni 2005)

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen bittersüß und extrem herb. Wie soll die Antwort sein?
Zuerst einmal können wir eine vernünftige Fragestellung erwarten und eine ordentliche Angabe von Informationen. Sollen wir raten? Unsere Glaskugeln befragen?

Dein Betreff ist ungefähr so aussagekräftig wie ein Paar Gummistiefel.
Welche Linux-Distribution verwendest Du? Suse / Debian / Gentoo / Redhat / etc. ?
Der Webserver befindet sich unter /var/www/ ? Ich glaube nicht das Du den da installiert hast.  Das ist üblicherweise - wie schon erwähnt wurde - Dein »Document Root«.

Außerdem solltest Du Dir echt überlegen ob Du einen Rootserver brauchst, wenn Du nicht damit umgehen kannst. Es sei denn er steht zuhause und hat keine Internetverbindung.

Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich will Dich nicht niedermachen. Auch wenn es vielleicht ein wenig böse klingt. Weshalb ich etwas harsch antworte:

- Eine Frage sollte zumindest soweit durchdacht sein, das man als Fragender alle nötigen Informationen zur Verfügung stellt. Wenn Du einen Barkeeper nach einem bestimmten Cocktail fragst und auf einen Tisch zeigst auf dem 50 Longdrinkgläser stehen und sagst: "Den da will ich!" wirst Du auch ein wenig schräg angeschaut.

- Rootserver sind kein Spielzeug. Man muss viel lernen und das hört auch nach Jahren nicht auf. Immer öfter werden die Server (von unbedarften Anfängern) auch gerne mal gehackt und als Warezfarm oder Spammer-Schleuder mißbraucht. Dem Besitzer entsteht unter Umständen auch ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden - nämlich dann, wenn der Traffic plötzlich in die Höhe schießt.

So, wenn Du jetzt die Frage ordentlich stellst, Dir der Gefahren eines Rootservers ehrlich bewußt bist, werde ich gerne helfen.


----------



## stephsto (8. Juni 2005)

Servus,

@neurodaemon: also ich glaube nicht das er Rootserver, sondern Server installiert als root meinte. Also das er den Server als root installiert hat. 

@Yugi-Bitpage: Also wahrscheinlich ist es Apache den du verwendest. Wenn nicht besorg dir den und installier ihn weil er ist umsonst, der Bekannteste und der Beste. So wie du klingst bist du Anfänger. Wenn ja dann wäre xampp wohl eine bessere Wahl. Er kombiniert alles was du willst das heißt Apache, MySQL, PHP, Perl und einen FTP Server. Die installation ist in 5 Minuten fertig und relativ einfach. Außerdem ist alles genau beschrieben. Solltest du dich nicht für Xampp entscheiden wollen, empfehle ich dir mal bei google, Apache Tutorial einzugeben oder einfach auf oben genannten Link  zu klicken, damit solltest du deinen Server zum laufen bringen. Webverzeichnisse musst du übrigens immer freigeben. D.h., chmod 777 ORDNER. Ansonsten bekommt dein Apache keine Berechtigung darauf zuzugreifen. 777 ist zwar e weil es den Ordner in jeder hinsicht freigibt, aber in diesem Thema bin ich kein Profi da kann wohl ein wirklicher Linuxler weiterhelfen.

PS: 





> Hab nur kein Schimmer wieder hat wer nen Tut oder kann mirs machen oder sonst was



Was soll das heißen, kommste von der Baumschule oder was?
Gruß stephsto


----------



## Victorianer (9. Juni 2005)

Mal eine Frage die zwar zum Thema passt, im eigentlichen Sinne aber doch nicht 

Welche Distribution eignet sich denn am Besten als Webserver oder gibt es da keine/kaum Unterschiede?


Gruß,
Victorianer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Also ich wuerde sagen, dass ich Jacke wie Hose.
Linux ist Linux.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Juni 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich wuerde sagen, dass ich Jacke wie Hose.
> Linux ist Linux.



Nicht ganz!
Linux ist NICHT gleich Linux.
Vor allem oder gerade nicht gleich.

Für jemanden der sich damit auskennt ist es Jacke wie Hose, wer aber fragt welche Distro besser ist, wird sich wohl nicht so gut damit auskennen. Nehmen wir als Referenz Debian und Suse Linux (oder Gentoo und Red Hat):

Installieren wir die Betriebssysteme auf zwei baugleiche Rechner in einem Netzwerk, werden wir nach den Installationen unterschiedlich viel zu tun haben um diese Server abzusichern. In der Regel hat man bei Suse wesentlich mehr zu tun, als bei Debian.

Logische Konsequenz: Minimalsysteme bei denen man Schritt für Schritt die Funktionalität erweitert, sind als Server besser geeignet als Systeme die von vorneherein alle möglichen Dienste installieren, welche man mühsam wieder abschalten und/oder deinstallieren muß.

(Auch Windows bekommt man ziemlich sicher, wenn man sich auskennt. Das Standardsystem ist aber meist von Haus aus sehr dürftig konfiguriert.)

 :suspekt:


----------

